# Importer mail dans iCloud



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

Ayant une adresse gmail, comment puis je faire transférer mes messages gmail vers ma messagerie icloud?

Cela se passe dans les préférences icloud ou gmail?

Merci.


----------



## pb88081 (8 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ayant une adresse gmail, comment puis je faire transférer mes messages gmail vers ma messagerie icloud?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Il me semble qu'il faut aller sur Gmail puis Paramètres de messagerie puis dans Transfert et POP et IMAP.

Il y a cette astuce :
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=1d1f5ea45a5ff63d&hl=fr


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

Oui, en effet c'est bien sur Gmail.
Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ayant une adresse gmail, comment puis je faire transférer mes messages gmail vers ma messagerie icloud?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Pourquoi veux-tu transférer tes mails gmail dans iCloud ?


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

Ben en fait pour ne pas avoir à mémoriser plusieurs identifiants et mots de passe et quand je fais une sauvegarde iCloud, mes mails apparaissent dans une seule boite.
Lorsque je restaure avec mon identifiant iCloud, j'ai tous mes comptes synchronisés puisque redirigés vers me.com.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2011)

Avec un compte Gmail en IMAP, tu n'as pas à te poser ces questions.


----------

